# Saw something neat tonight!



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I went to little lagoon in GS to scout some areas for the fall. I decided to wade because my fatass needed some exercise. Anyway had sometrouble with my hand help propane flounder light not putting out enough light? Maybe a dirt dobber? Anyway walked along in clear water and could barely see good because lantern was being a POS...spooked a good flounder saw lots of crabs and large shrimp. Fish were blowing up everywhere it was redfish and trout cause I could here em thump under the water! Walked a piece and looked over to the bank and saw something floating
In the water. Upon further inspection I came face to face with a just short tripletail in 2" of water....I thought he was dead cause we all know that's what they are good at! Anyway I was trying to get my phone out to take a video of him but he would have none of that and scampered off in a hurry skipping
Over the water like a stone! Anyway he was cool to be sure. So no flounder but seeing that tripletail face to face was worth it!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

By far one of my favorite fish, as they are so unique. I chuckle every time I see those awkward fish jump when hooked. Another neat this is if you ever get the chance to observe them close up for an extended period you'll see that their eyes always face opposite directions except when they lock in on a prey item.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw one while floundering with my Boss a couple years ago. I had no Idea what it was at the time and when My boss called it a Tripple Tail, I accused him of making that name up................... It was just barly swimming on it's side, staying ahead of the boat. Cool looking fish for sure.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Interesting, as I haven't seen them in the shallows.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Those are some cool fish. I saw one a little bigger than my hand a few years back when I was surveying a house on the beach. It was in the sound and I got in the water and was able to pic it up!


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

I got a 10 or 12 incher living under the dock where I keep my boat. pretty cool, I catch him from time to time. Odd lil bugger


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I also saw one last year while floundering. He was a bigun.
I thought he was dead as he was just floating on his side in knee deep water right off shore.
I poked him and he took off.
Never had seen that before either.


----------



## philip lee adams (Sep 6, 2011)

thats pretty darn cool, we always see those things but we can't get them to bite anything.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I've seen several over my yrs of Floundering. Always saw them in the same area around DI. They were small 10 14"


----------

